# Cable's HDTV Effort Only the Beginning



## Guest (Mar 21, 2002)

Cable's latest push into high-definition television (HDTV), with announcements about delivery of the digital TV technology coming from Comcast and Charter within the last week, is only the beginning, according to industry leaders.

"Broadcasters who offer any significant amount of HDTV programming are more and more likely to find receptive cable operators. Over the coming months, you'll see still more cable operators launch HDTV," Robert Sachs, president and CEO of the National Cable and Telecommunications Association, said this week.

"Cable operators are looking to add services that bring the most value for consumers," he said.

Cable's HDTV efforts so far include Time Warner Cable's launch of high-def tiers in the 42 markets it serves; Comcast's debut of an HDTV tier in Philadelphia to 1.3 million customers and plans to offer HDTV in Washington, D.C., Detroit and Indianapolis; and Charter's future launch of HDTV tiers in seven of its markets, including Birmingham, Ala.; South Miami, Fla.; and St. Louis.

Sachs said cable can help get HDTV products into the home. "We believe that compelling high definition digital programming will drive DTV sales up and bring prices down to a range more consumers can afford. And for the DTV transition ever to succeed, this has to happen," he said.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2002)

People are HD hungry, whoever supplies the most programming is the one that's going to gain more new customers. IMO
Bottom line is......people want HD, HDTV's sales are growing.


----------

